# Website für Arztpraxis erstellen



## Herbboy (22. März 2015)

*Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Ich hatte vor Jahren für einen Kumpel eine Website mit NOF (Netobjects Fusion) erstellt, für seine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei. Ich weiß, dass der Quellcode damit dann ziemlich "mies" war, unnötig komplizierte Befehle verwendete usw, aber NOF ist halt einfach zu bedienen gewesen, eben ein Editor-Tool, wo man wie bei einem Malprogramm die Website kreiert und nicht "programmieren" muss. Aber die Website funktioniert eindwandfrei, sie ist schnell genug (reiner Text, simples Menü, wenige Fotos) und sie gefällt ihm - und mehr muss eine Seite nicht können. 

Jetzt habe ich über meinen Bruder ne Anfrage eines Profs bekommen, der für seine Praxis auch eine Website haben will. Das uralte Netobjects hab ich gar nicht mehr, aber ich würde eh was neues nutzen. Die Frage ist: gibt es gute und simple Editor-Tools? Es muss echt nicht viel können, die Seite hat nur Links zu ein paar Untermenüs wie z.B. Praxisschwerpunkte, Anfahrt usw. , es kommen ein paar Fotos dazu, oben ein Menü - das war's. VIELLEICHT ein Link mit ner Unterseite für ein Kontakt-Formular. 

Im Netz hab ich einige Online-Kreations-Websiten gefunden, aber so was möchte ich nicht, da bin ich u.a. nie sicher, ob das dann zu ner Art Abo wird, ob das seriös ist, ob es nur in Verbindung mit dem "Kauf" einer Domain ist usw.

ODER sollte ich es selber "programmieren" ? HTML? Wie lange würde ich brauchen, damit ich das ausreichend kann? Und woher bekomme ich dann Menü-Designs usw. ? Bei den Editor-Tools hat man ja idR Buttons und Menüdesigns usw. mit dabei, die man nutzen darf.

Danke!


----------



## Lee (22. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Schau dir mal Wordpress an. Ich selbst hab das nie benutzt, aber das scheint mir ne Art Websitebuilder for dummies zu sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wordpress hat so viele Sicherheitslöcher wie ein Schweizer Käse


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Außerdem ist Wordpress nen bisschen oversized für sowas einfaches.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wordpress hat so viele Sicherheitslöcher wie ein Schweizer Käse


Inwiefern? Und wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Die Web-Site soll ja nur repräsentieren, keine Shop-Funktionen oder so was haben.


----------



## crys_ (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wordpress ist kein statischer Content, da ist also immer ne Datenbank etc. dahinter und dann wird sowas relevant. Du willst ja z.B. nicht das Person X Texte auf der Webseite ändert oder XSS betreibt  Außerdem ist Wordpress ein Musterziel für Angriffe, da es auf vielen Servern läuft. Hat man also eine Sicherheitslücke kann man sie automatisiert exploiten.

Wenn du kompletter Neuling in Websachen bist kannst du den Sprung ins kalte Wasser wagen, es ist ja wirklich nur eine kleine Webseite. Hilfe bekommst du hier oder in einem "spezialisierteren" Forum sicher viel  Für das Design (Buttons, Formualre etc.) nimmt man heutzutage immer ein CSS-Framework, meistens Twitter's Bootstrap oder Yahoo's Pure (als einfachere Alternative). Ansonsten würde ich mir mal bei 1&1 diesen Webseitenbuilder oder so angucken, Webspace und Domain brauchst du ja eh?

Wenn du bei dir eine FH/Uni hast die Webtechnologien oder Artverwandtes lehrt kannst du auch da mal anfragen, die FHs haben immer Projekte im Studium und Studenten freuen sich immer über einen kleinen Obulus 

Edit: Machen wir es doch ganz einfach. Wenn du willst baue ich dir eine minimale Webseite wo du nur noch kurz die Infos eintragen musst, das geht ziemlich fix  z.B. das hier kurz anpassen: Carousel Template for Bootstrap


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Probiere doch Webocton aus, da muss man sich zwar mit HTML/CSS auskennen, aber da kannst du dann auch alles selber machen. Es gibt immer irgendwo eine Website, die Grundgerüste und Grunddesigns für Anfänger. Notfalls muss man halt eines für ein paar Euro kaufen.
Webocton - Home - Home


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wenn du nicht selber den code schreiben willst, dann hat sich da Website X5 ganz gut entwickelt: Erstellen Sie Ihre eigene Website, Blog oder Onlineshop - Incomedia WebSite X5 - Offizielle Website - Incomedia WebSite X5


----------



## crys_ (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wie versprochen hab ich so nebenher bisschen die Vorlage angepasst. Der Sourcecode ist hier. Einfach runterladen, die schicken Katzen-Bilder und Text austauschen und du bist fertig. Beim Formular fehlt noch bisschen PHP, wenn du die Seite so übernehmen willst mach ich das noch.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

@crys: boah, vielen Dank   ich würd es aber durchaus gerne selber machen WOLLEN, auch damit ich es lerne   Die "rotierenden" Grafiken wären auch gar nicht nötig, vlt. sogar "unerwünscht"     Und wegen so was wie 1&1: das geht eben nicht, denn die Domain ist bereits vorhanden - es geht nur um die reine pure Website.

Mal ne blöde Frage: wie lade ich die dann überhaupt hoch? NOF hat das automatisch gemacht. Wenn ich nun aber ne Website "programmiere", hab ich dann trotzdem eine Art Tool, oder macht man das mit nem Texteditor? Wenn zB die start.html einen link zur anfahrt.html hat: muss dann überall als Link der Link zu Domain drinstehen, also beispiel.de/anfahrt.html, oder ist das ein Link zum Ordner, in dem die html-Datei ist, und beim Hochladen wird es "umgewandelt" ? Lade ich die einzelnen html-Dateien einfach hoch per ftp oder so, und wenn ja: welche Ordner-Struktur müsste ich dann vorher dort anlegen?

Was genau ist ein CSS-Framework? Kann ich so was mit normalen html-Befehlen in eine Website einbauen? Ist html überhaupt das geeignet für meine Zwecke? Ich vermute mal, dass es maximal vom "Umfang" her so was wie hier werden wird Praxis Hohenstaufenring - Köln  und ob es ein Kontaktformular geben soll, weiß ich noch nicht - wenn ich das mit dem Arzt bespreche, würde ICH einfach sagen: email-Adresse bei der Kontaktseite hinschreiben und gut ist, niemand wird Interesse haben, aber dann KEINEN Kontakt aufnehmen, nur weil ein Formular fehlt und er sein normales email-Programm benutzen muss...   oder? ^^ 



Auch danke @alle anderen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Also Schritt für Schritt:

Hochladen auf den Webspace erfolgt i.d.R. über das ftp Protokoll. Die "Orderstruktur" kannst du Lokal bei dir erstellen und dann einfach vollständig mit samt aller Dateien ins Basedir auf dem Server übertragen.

Links kannst du absolute oder relativ schreiben. "Http://deineseite.tlp/kontakt.html" auf der Indexseite hätte (vorausgesetzt das Index.html und Kontakt.html) im gleichen Ordner liegen dann für den Betrachter den selben Effekt wie der Link "kontakt.html".

Beides kann dabei zu unterschiedlichen "Problemen" führen und hat somit jeweils Vor und Nachteile, die Probleme lassen sich aber mit reinem HTML nicht umgehen. 

Ein CSS Framework ist eine Art Bibliothek mit der du die Gestaltung der Website schneller und einfacher vornehmen kannst als wenn du den gesamten CSS Code vollständig "selber" schreiben müsstest.

Am Design der Verlinkten Website bitte nicht zu sehr orientieren, das versprüht einen dezenten 90er Jahre Eindruck und wirkt auf mich wie ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie man es besser nicht macht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



> wie lade ich die dann überhaupt hoch?


Die gängigste Variante wäre über FTP. Dies bietet eigentlich jeder Webhoster an. Daten erhält man im jeweiligen Adminlogin des Angebotes (bei 1&1 zum Beispiel im Control-Center).



> ... hab ich dann trotzdem eine Art Tool, oder macht man das mit nem Texteditor?


Einige Texteditoren haben einen FTP-Client integriert. Ein bekannter eigenständiger FTP-Client ist Filezilla.



> Wenn zB die start.html einen link zur anfahrt.html hat: muss dann  überall als Link der Link zu Domain drinstehen, also  beispiel.de/anfahrt.html, oder ist das ein Link zum Ordner, in dem die  html-Datei ist, und beim Hochladen wird es "umgewandelt" ?


Ein Webserver verarbeitet die URL so, wie man es ihm beigepult hat. Aber Standardmäßig arbeitet der Server die URL als Pfad auf. Mit zum Beispiel http://ww w.example .de/ordner/datei .html spricht der Browser die IP der Adresse example.com an und fragt nach der Datei "datei.html" im Verzeichnis "ordner" an. Wie du das strukturierst ist dir selbst überlassen. Du musst bei den Links nicht den gesamten Pfad angeben. Du kannst die Domain im Grunde weglassen. Also statt http://ww w.example .de/ordner/datei .html kannst du in den Code auch /ordner/datei.html verlinken. Denn alle Aufrufe werden ohne Domain-Zusatz im Origin-Kontext gemacht (Original-Domain des Dokuments).

Mit mod_rewrite lassen sich auch regeln für die Verarbeitung von URL's auf dem Server einrichten. Dies gehört aber schon zu einem fortgeschrittenen Thema 



> Lade ich die einzelnen html-Dateien einfach hoch per ftp oder so, und  wenn ja: welche Ordner-Struktur müsste ich dann vorher dort anlegen?


Die Ordnerstruktur legst du selbst fest. Die gängigste Art ist ein Ordner für Grafiken und ein Ordner für CSS und/oder Scripte. Die HTML-Dateien selbst würde ich ins root werfen. Das macht weniger arbeit 



> Was genau ist ein CSS-Framework? Kann ich so was mit normalen html-Befehlen in eine Website einbauen?


CSS-Frameworks sind Sammlungen vordefinierter Formatierungen und Styles, die einem die Arbeit vereinfachen sollen. Gerade das Grid-Layouting für responsive Designs können damit relativ easy realisiert werden. Aber ich halte davon nicht viel. Wo bleibt denn da nachher der Spaß? 

Es ersetzt aber weder HTML noch Kenntnisse in CSS und dürfte für deinen Einsatzzweck unter Umständen auch etwas "to much" sein.



> Ist html überhaupt das geeignet für meine Zwecke?


HTML ist und bleibt wichtigster Bestandteil der Webentwicklung/des Webdesigns. Es gibt zwar auch Abstraktionssprachen, um den Code aus einer Abstraktion generieren zu lassen. Diese verfolgen aber eher den Zweck, das ein Markup vom Stil identisch bleibt, obwohl mehrere Coder/Entwickler daran rumbasteln. Andere Technologien zur Webgestaltung wie Flash, Silverlight oder Java-Applets sind weder Ersatz noch gern gesehen. Es lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall, sich mit der Thematik zu befassen. Vor allem wenn man sowas öfter macht.



> email-Adresse bei der Kontaktseite hinschreiben und gut ist, niemand  wird Interesse haben, aber dann KEINEN Kontakt aufnehmen, nur weil ein  Formular fehlt und er sein normales email-Programm benutzen muss...    oder?


Theoretisch kannst du auch eine Mailadresse auf der Seite direkt vermerken. Allerdings wird sie dadurch maschinell auslesbar und kann so in einer Liste landen, die automatisiert mit Spam zugeschmissen wird. Du müsstest die Adresse maskieren (z.B. "info[at]praxis[dot]de"). Und dann würde das ganze für den Interessenten ungemütlich werden. Er wird von seinen Patienten darauf angesprochen und es fällt auf dich zurück. Das macht dann keinen guten Eindruck. Sie werden sich zwar bei der Praxis melden. Aber sie werden sich auch deswegen beschweren und dann wird man sich bei dir beschweren. Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Formular einbauen und mit Captcha versehen. Am besten auch mit einer Hidden-ID, um Cross-Site-Scripting zu erschweren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Al
> 
> Ein CSS Framework ist eine Art Bibliothek mit der du die Gestaltung der Website schneller und einfacher vornehmen kannst als wenn du den gesamten CSS Code vollständig "selber" schreiben müsstest.


 okay, aber was genau ist der CSS-Code? Ich dachte an sich, dass man mit html per Befehl zB eine Grafik platziert und gleichzeitig festlegt, das diese dann ein Button ist, hinter dem ein Link zu einer zB Unterseite liegt. Oder bedeutet CSS einfach nur eine Sammlung von Grafiken, Rahmen, Bannern usw. ?




> Am Design der Verlinkten Website bitte nicht zu sehr orientieren, das versprüht einen dezenten 90er Jahre Eindruck und wirkt auf mich wie ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie man es besser nicht macht.


 Das ist klar, ich hab nur eine Seite gesucht, die nicht noch viel anderen "Kram" mit dabei hat, und das war halt die erste Arzt-Seite, die sehr "simpel" aufgebaut war 



@Ap0II0XT: hört sich kompliziert an mit dem Formular + Captcha + HiddenID...   ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie lange ich Zeit hab - kann sein, dass es schon bald online sein soll. Gibt es für so was fertige html-Bausteine, die man in seinen Quellcode einfach reinkopieren kann? und zwar ruhigen Gewissens? Dass man eine Mail-Adresse, die da als Text steht, leicht auslesen kann, ist mir bewusst. Das muss ich dann halt mit dem Arzt besprechen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



> okay, aber was genau ist der CSS-Code? Ich dachte an sich, dass man per  Befehl zB eine Grafik platziert und gleichzeitig festlegt, das diese  dann ein Button ist, hinter dem ein Link zu einer zB Unterseite liegt.  Oder bedeutet CSS einfach nur eine Sammlung von Grafiken, Rahmen,  Bannern usw. ?


CSS steht für Cascading Stylesheet und hat die alte Form der visuellen Formatierung von HTML nach und nach abgelöst. Dadurch lässt sich der HTML-Code von der optischen Formatierung abkapseln und Änderungen am Aussehen einer Seite leichter vornehmen. CSS hat eine sehr leichte Code-Syntax und ist als Ergänzung zu HTML auch sehr leicht zu erlernen. Heutzutage gibt es keine Internetseite, die ohne CSS entwickelt wird. CSS ist also keine Sammlung an Formen und Farben. Es ist mittlerweile DAS wichtigste Werkzeug zur optischen Formatierung einer Website. Man kann also mit Befehlen eine Grafik platzieren und ausrichten. Festlegen, was für ein Typ Grafik es nachher sein soll (Button, Link oder Bild etc.) legt man aber im HTML-Code fest. Man formatiert HTML-Elemente mit CSS. Es ersetzt aber HTML nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> CSS steht für Cascading Stylesheet und hat die alte Form der visuellen Formatierung von HTML nach und nach abgelöst. Dadurch lässt sich der HTML-Code von der optischen Formatierung abkapseln und Änderungen am Aussehen einer Seite leichter vornehmen. CSS hat eine sehr leichte Code-Syntax und ist als Ergänzung zu HTML auch sehr leicht zu erlernen. Heutzutage gibt es keine Internetseite, die ohne CSS entwickelt wird. CSS ist also keine Sammlung an Formen und Farben. Es ist mittlerweile DAS wichtigste Werkzeug zur optischen Formatierung einer Website. Man kann also mit Befehlen eine Grafik platzieren und ausrichten. Festlegen, was für ein Typ Grafik es nachher sein soll (Button, Link oder Bild etc.) legt man aber im HTML-Code fest. Man formatiert HTML-Elemente mit CSS. Es ersetzt aber HTML nicht.


und wie genau funktioniert das? "verlinkt" man dann im HTML-Code ein CSS-File oder so was? Wird das auch bei ner Seite, wo man das selber lernan kann, mit erklärt? zB kenn ich namentlich noch self-html - gibt es da gute Tutorial-Seiten?


----------



## crys_ (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @crys: boah, vielen Dank   ich würd es aber durchaus gerne selber machen WOLLEN, auch damit ich es lerne   Die "rotierenden" Grafiken wären auch gar nicht nötig, vlt. sogar "unerwünscht"     Und wegen so was wie 1&1: das geht eben nicht, denn die Domain ist bereits vorhanden - es geht nur um die reine pure Website


Bitte  Das ist auch definitv nur als Hilfe gedacht, fertig ist es ja noch lange nicht. Eigeneinsatz erwünscht!  Aber für deine erste Webseite kannst du es als "Gerüst" nutzen und umbauen was du willst, z.B. die Carousels. Die Webseite ist übrigens reines Bootstrap (CSS-Framework) und baut auf einem Grid-Layout auf (ja Ap0ll0XT, ich kann das auch selber, Spaß macht es mir nicht ), skaliert also super auf Smartphones.

Vll. mal kurz als Hilfe ein Zitat aus diesem Fachbuch:
HTML ist das Gerüst der Webseite, es beschreibt die Struktur und den Inhalt
CSS beschreibt das Aussehen der in HTML definierten Elemente und Inhalte
JS (JavaScript) kann beides während die Webseite im Browser angezeigt wird manipulieren. Jede Änderung des Dargestellten ist JS (Google Maps, Galerien, Carousels,...)

Du rufst mit dem Browser die HTML-Seite auf, diese verlinkt auf verschiedene andere Dateien, wie z.B. CSS-Dateien, JS-Dateien, Bilder, Schriften oder andere HTML-Dateien. Wenn der Browser das HTML interpretiert lädt er alle verknüpften Dateien nach und baut so die Seite auf. Kannst du Klasse sehen wenn du mal hier im PCGH Forum einfach Rechtsklick->Element Untersuchen->Network und dann die Seite neu lädst (funktioniert so unter Chrome, bei Firefox heisst es etwas anders).


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> und wie genau funktioniert das? "verlinkt" man dann im HTML-Code ein CSS-File oder so was? Wird das auch bei zB self-html mit erklärt?


Japp das wird dir auch bei SelfHTML erklärt. Die eleganteste Variante ist, das man im Kopfbereich eines HTML-Dokuments eine CSS-Datei verlinkt und in dieser die CSS-Anweisungen schreibt.

Mit CSS verlinkt man im Grunde Stile/Formatierungen mit HTML-Elementen.

```
SELEKTOR {
    FORMATIERUNG ODER STIL;
}
```

Ein Beispiel:

```
a {
    color: red;
}
```
Dies färbt zum Beispiel alle Links rot. Ein weiteres Beispiel:

```
body {
    background-color: #000000;
}
```
Hier wird der komplette Hintergrund der Seite schwarz gefärbt.

Das ganze noch genauer zu erklären würde den Rahmen eines solchen Threads sprengen. Aber man sieht, das es kein Hexenwerk ist. Das lernt man schnell.

Mehr findest du zu CSS hier: CSS â€“ SELFHTML-Wiki
Hier wird erklärt, wie man CSS mit dem HTML verbindet: CSS/Einbindung â€“ SELFHTML-Wiki (Die Variante einer externen Datei ist immer vorzuziehen)


----------



## crys_ (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Vielleicht als Tutorial nicht schlecht: HTML Tutorial


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Danke  mal schauen, wie viel Zeit ich für die Site habe und ob ich das dann auch wirklich schaffe.

Ne kurze Frage zu den CSS-Beispielen: muss man das so schreiben, oder könnte man auch a{color:red;} schreiben und macht das getrennte nur der Übersicht halber? Bedeutet das a einfach nur "Links", oder wie?

Und wo sind nochmal die "Nasen-Klammern" auf der Tastatur zu finden? Bei mir sind die nicht eingezeichnet...


PS: und was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich dann ne Site zumindest "benutzbar" fertig habe mit nem simplen Design? Ich könnte pro Tag so 2-3 Std investieren. Hier mal ne Site, die wohl eher das ist, was erwünscht sein wird: HNO Praxis Dr. Störring in Köln, Ebertplatz, Hals Nase Ohr   das ist ja nun echt sehr simpel: ein graues Rechteck, ne graue Linie, ein Rahmen und Logo+Fotos - das "Design" ist ja hier einzig die Anordnung der Elemente.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



> Ne kurze Frage zu den CSS-Beispielen: muss man das so schreiben, oder  könnte man auch a{color:red;} schreiben und macht das getrennte nur der  Übersicht halber? Bedeutet das a einfach nur "Links", oder wie?


Du kannst es auch in der Kurzform schreiben, wenn du magst. Ich habe es aber eher gern übersichtlich. Das "a" bedeutet "Anchor" und steht für das Anchor-Element in HTML. Selektoren wie a, body, p, input und Co. formatieren alle Elemente dieses Typs. Man kann aber auch Klassen (mehrere Instanzen) und ID's (ein ganz bestimmtes Element) formatieren.



> Und wo sind nochmal die "Nasen-Klammern" auf der Tastatur zu finden? Bei mir sind die nicht eingezeichnet...


Bei den meisten Tastaturen sind sie auf *Alt Gr + 7* oder *Alt Gr + 0*



> PS: und was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich dann ne Site  zumindest "benutzbar" fertig habe mit nem simplen Design? Ich könnte pro  Tag so 2-3 Std investieren. Hier mal ne Site, die wohl eher das ist,  was erwünscht sein wird: HNO Praxis Dr. Störring in Köln, Ebertplatz, Hals Nase Ohr    das ist ja nun echt sehr simpel: ein graues Rechteck, ne graue Linie,  ein Rahmen und Logo+Fotos - das "Design" ist ja hier einzig die  Anordnung der Elemente.


Ein Kundiger schafft das relativ schnell. Wenn die Texte (Inhalte) alle vorbereitet sind, schaffen versierte Coder das ganze 2-3 mal in einem solchen Zeitfenster. Da du dich aber noch einarbeiten musst, wird das schon ne Weile in Anspruch nehmen. Aber davon sollte man sich nicht entmutigen lassen. Wenn man es erstmal raus hat, geht das immer flotter


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Danke schon mal - aber was schätzt du, wie lange ich da brauche OHNE große Vorkenntnisse? Also, wie html als Code "aussieht" weiß ich z.B., aber die ich kenn die Befehle noch nicht, nur simples wie zB fette Schrift usw. - meinst du, dann kann man nach ner Woche schon eine Seite präsentieren mit 4-5 Unterseiten und nem Menü, wo zB per Mausover der Menüpunkt farblich hervorgehoben wird? 


Noch ne wichtige Frage: der Arzt fragte was wegen Content Management System - würde ich so was hinkriegen? ^^ Ich nehme an, er will dann selber News eingeben können. Aber ist das nicht rel. aufwendig? Da müsste doch dann ne Art LogIn-Bereich auf die Seite, oder wie?

Zudem soll die Seite 5-sprachig werden. Das würde ich dann per Unterordnern Website.de/de,  Website.de/eng, Website.de/frz usw. machen, oder?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Danke schon mal - aber was schätzt du, wie lange ich da brauche OHNE große Vorkenntnisse? Also, wie html als Code "aussieht" weiß ich z.B., aber die ich kenn die Befehle noch nicht, nur simples wie zB fette Schrift usw. - meinst du, dann kann man nach ner Woche schon eine Seite präsentieren mit 4-5 Unterseiten und nem Menü, wo zB per Mausover der Menüpunkt farblich hervorgehoben wird?
> 
> 
> Noch ne wichtige Frage: der Arzt fragte was wegen Content Management System - würde ich so was hinkriegen? ^^ Ich nehme an, er will dann selber News eingeben können. Aber ist das nicht rel. aufwendig? Da müsste doch dann ne Art LogIn-Bereich auf die Seite, oder wie?
> ...


CMS? Da kannste du nur schon etwas fertiges raussuchen. Eine statische Seite mit vllt. 5 Unterseiten sind in einer Woche relativ realistisch. Ein ganzes CMS aber zu programmieren wird relativ lange dauern. Vor allem Mehrsprachig. Da haste dir etwas zu viel vorgenommen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Content Management System führt automatisch zu einer Programiersprache. Neben HTML wirst du dann noch eine SQL basierte Datenbank (MySQL, PostgreeSQL, MariaDB o.Ä. benötigen.) Du musst also zusätzlich mindestens PHP (oder eine andere geeignete Programiersprache) und SQL lernen.

und nein HTML ist keine Programier sondern lediglich eine Auszeichnungssprache 

Wenn du ein CMS Einsetzen willst sind wir wieder bei Wordpress Joomla! und Konsorten. Ein vernünftiges halbwegs sicheres eigenes CMS zu schreiben ist schon eine ziemliche Aufgabe und definitiv kein Anfängerniveau.

Auch eine Mehrsprachige Website wird i.d.R. über den Einsatz von HTML Templates mit Sprachvariablen genutzt (also ebenfalls PHP o.ä.). Da du aber anscheinend grade mit HTML anfängst dürfte das ganze zu beginn dann doch etwas to much für dich sein.  Dann reden wir für dich nämlich nicht mehr über einen Zeitaufwand in Stunden sondern über Wochen/Monate. Außerdem kannst du die ersten funktionierenden programierten Ergebnisse nicht auf die Menschheit loslassen, die werden nämlich vor Sicherheitslücken strotzen, da hilft nur lernen, lernen, lernen.

Zu dem Vorschlag mit Captchas für ein Formular sage ich nur ist vollkommen unnötig, belästigt nur Nutzer und viele Spambots können auch die gängigen Captchas lösen.

Besserer Ansatz:
Ein zusätzliches Formularfeld das per CSS versteckt wird das nennst du dann "E-Mail wiederholen". In einem mini PHP Script prüfst du dann ob dieses Feld leer ist, nur wenn das Feld nicht ausgefüllt wurde wird die E-Mail verschickt.

Wozu das ganze?
Ein Mensch sieht das Feld nicht, daher kann er es nicht ausfüllen, ein Bot ließt den Quelltext und füllt das Feld aus. Ergo ausgefülltes Formularfeld = spambot. Zur weiteren Sicherheit könnte man beim generieren der Website einen Timestamp erstellen lassen. Das Script zum E-Mail versenden prüft dann ob seit Erstellung des Timestamp mindestens 5 Sekunden vergangen sind. Denn kein Mensch füllt alle Angaben in unter 5 Sekunden aus, ein Bot aber schon


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn auch noch gezielt CMS gefordert ist, dann ist Wordpress einfach die Referenz. Vielleicht ist es nicht perfekt sicher, aber das ist eigener Code auch nicht.
Da kannst du dann auch einfache Spambots per Plugin aussperren etc.


----------



## crys_ (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Zu dem Vorschlag mit Captchas für ein Formular sage ich nur ist vollkommen unnötig, belästigt nur Nutzer und viele Spambots können auch die gängigen Captchas


Bin ich voll bei dir, aber guck die mal die neuen reCaptchas an, die füllen sich automatisch aus  Und diese hidden Field Geschichte ist inzwischen so populär das sich das auswerten für Bots schon lohnt. Zumindest das Attribut hidden und Alphawert ist seht einfach.

@TE: wenn er ein CMS will und mehrere Sprachen bist du bei Wordpress richtig. Das kannst du auch ohne grosse Programmierkenntnisse super aufsetzen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Naja ich glaube nicht das der Bot intelligent genug ist um

.emailwiederholen {
display: none 
}

in der CSS Datei und :

<input name="irgendetwas" class="emailwiederholen" type="text" />

im HTML korrekt auszuwerten. Ich denke die meisten Bots werden nicht die CSS Parsen um herauszufinden ob ein Objekt sichtbar ist, sondern sich darauf beschränken ob es ein <input type="hidden"> ist.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Wenn auch noch gezielt CMS gefordert ist, dann ist Wordpress einfach die Referenz. Vielleicht ist es nicht perfekt sicher, aber das ist eigener Code auch nicht.
> Da kannst du dann auch einfache Spambots per Plugin aussperren etc.



Wordpress lässt sich schon ganz gut absichern wenn man einige Regeln beachtet: Basisschutz – WordPress absichern Teil1 â€¢ Kuketz IT-Security Blog
(Der Link soll jetzt kein "Allheilmittel" sein aber dort sind einige ganz brauchbare Tipps aufgelistet)


----------



## crys_ (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten Bots werden nicht die CSS Parsen um herauszufinden ob ein Objekt sichtbar ist, sondern sich darauf beschränken ob es ein <input type="hidden"> ist.


Das ist nicht aufwändig, wenn man mal davon absieht das da irgendwelche bösen CSS Tricks angewandt werden. Und weil es so viele Webseiten machen lohnt es sich schon  Auch die Entwickler von Bots sind nicht dumm. Es ist auf jeden Fall kein 100% guter Schutz


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



crys_ schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall kein 100% guter Schutz


Den gibt es sowieso nicht


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



> Es ist auf jeden Fall kein 100% guter Schutz



Das sind auch Captchas nicht, Bildanalyse FTW. 

Allerdings kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten das du damit mehr als 99,9% aller Spams abfängst. habe seit mehreren Jahren keinen einzigen Spambot gesehen der durch diese simplen Schutzvorkehrungen durch gekommen ist.

zusätzlich könnte man den IP Adressen Bereich z.B. noch auf Deutschland beschränken  Ich glaube kaum das US Amerikaner oder Chinesen oder Russen zu einem hier ansässigen Hausarzt gehen.

Im Prinzip müsste es auch möglich sein per JS die Fenstergröße des Browsers zu ermitteln. Die meisten Bots werden wohl nicht ernsthaft ein Fenster geöffnet haben. Menschen wiederrum werden es wohl mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schon offen haben.

P.S. Es lohnt sich nicht, denn du hast immer wieder individual Lösungen, der Bot müsste daher ständig an jede einzelne Seite angepasst werden, für eine Allgemeinlösung gibt es zu viele Eventualitäten. In Anbetracht der Anzahl nicht geschützter Formulare im Internet steht der Aufwand nicht im Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Zumal der Bot auch erst einmal erkennen müsste das er in die Falle getappt ist, er bekommt aber ja eine positive Rückmeldung. Der Formularversand hat ja funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Puh, ich glaub, das wird dann doch nix... außer er meldet sich zurück und verzichtet auf CMS...    die Sprachen wären doch aber an sich kein Problem, oder? Einfach die zB bei 5 Sprachen eine Startseite + 6 Unterseiten 5x "kopieren" und leicht umbenennen, vlt. noch in eigene Unterordner reintun zur besseren Übersicht, und dann die einzelnen Seiten anpasssen, also den Text der Seiten einfach durch den der entsprechenden Sprache ersetzen (der Text würde von ihm kommen)


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Funktionieren würde das mit dem kopieren schon ist zwar keine saubere Umsetzung aber das realistischste in diesem Fall.

Ich würde aber nicht die Dokumente umbenennen, sondern einen relativen Pfad verwenden, dann kannst du das ganze einfach auf einen Ordner je Sprache aufteilen. Da sich die Links dann immer auf diesen Ordner als Ursprung beziehen stimmen die Links automatisch.

Also:

Ordner DE -> Startseite + 6 Unterseiten
Ordner EN -> Startseite + 6 Unterseiten
Ordner TR -> Startseite + 6 Unterseiten

und nur die index Datei für die Sprachauswahl ein Verzeichnis höher mit entsprechenden Links auf die Unterordner


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wie die anderen hier schon gesagt haben, WordPress ist für sowas ziemlich gut. Da brauchst du dann auch keine Programmierkenntnisse, sondern musst das Paket nur installieren, dir einen Skin raussuchen der deinen Wünschen entspricht und dann die Farben bzw. den Inhalt anpassen.

Das Contentmanagement von Wordpress ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und erlaubt auch verschiedene Sprachversionen (es gibt dann also keine komplett eigene Seite für jede Sprache, also /index.html und /index_en.html usw) sondern eine Seite (/index.php), die je nach gewählter Sprachversion andere Inhalte aus der Datenbank einfügt.

Man kann es natürlich auch wie von dir vorgeschlagen mit 5-6 Unterseiten regeln, aber wenn man dann inhaltlich etwas ändert ist das jedes mal sehr viel Aufwand, weil man es in vielen verschiedenen Datein tun muss.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Also, wenn ich Wordpress benutzen würde und CMS vorhanden sein muss: würde ich damit denn in vlt. 2 Wochen dann eine Seite hinbekommen, die auch möglichst SICHER ist? 

Und nochmal ne Frage zu CMS: was genau ist das denn nun? Ist das eine Art Eingabefeld auf einer der Unterseiten, wo man dann sich "einloggt" und zB eine neue News posten kann? Oder ist das ein Tool, mit dem man eine Seite "lädt" und einfach nur sehr simpel Text ergänzen kann?

Vor allem @Laudian: "_die je nach gewählter Sprachversion andere Inhalte aus der Datenbank einfügt_." => kommt denn mein Auftraggeber dann problemlos an diese Datenbank, also wenn er zB eine News einfügen möchte, muss diese Datenbank ja wohl mitverändert werden. Oder IST diese "Datenbank" dann eben grad CMS?


----------



## Laudian (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder IST diese "Datenbank" dann eben grad CMS?



Das CMS kümmert sich um die Zugriffe auf die Datenbank etc.
Der Nutzer hat ein Fenster wo er sich einloggt und dann die verschiedenen Texte bearbeiten kann.
Wie hier im Forum im Prinzip, die Texte werden ja auch in einer Datenbank gespeichert, was den nutzern aber ziemlich egal sein kann ^^

Und ja, mit Wordpress kriegst du eine vernünftige Seite in wenigen Stunden hin, vorausgesetzt du hast einen Server auf dem du die Seite installieren kannst.
Wie gesagt machst du da nicht viel selbst (außer den Texten) sondern wählst dir einen Skin von den Zigtausenden aus.

Wenn du selber Skins erstellen möchtest brauchst du wieder das volle Programm aus HTML, PHP usw.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und nochmal ne Frage zu CMS: was genau ist das denn nun? Ist das eine Art Eingabefeld auf einer der Unterseiten, wo man dann sich "einloggt" und zB eine neue News posten kann? Oder ist das ein Tool, mit dem man eine Seite "lädt" und einfach nur sehr simpel Text ergänzen kann?


Wordpress ist das CMS (Content Management System). Du muss also nicht noch neben Wordpress ein CMS installieren.  Du kannst Dir hier eine Demo ansehen: WordPress version 3.4.1 Demo - opensourceCMS (nur als Beispiel, es gibt zig Seiten mit Demos)


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Also, noch Mal zum mitschreiben: ich würde mit Wordpress eine Startseite kreieren, die auch das Design vorgibt, und dann könnte ich wiederum an sich die anderen "Unterseiten" auch wie eine Art News-Artikel  in einer Art Text- + Bildeditor, die auf der Website integriert ist, schreiben und "veröffentlichen", und dann bekommt die Website eine neue Unterseite mit dem neuen Inhalt? Oder kreiere ich erst alle Seiten mit Wordpress, und per CMS würde ich nur eine bereits bestehende Seite laden und bearbeiten und dann verändert neu "online stellen" ? 

Wo loggt sich dann aber der Website-Besitzer ein? Macht der das mit Wordpress, oder gibt es dann auf der Website einen Menüpunkt? Wenn letzteres: gibt es auf jeder Seite einen Menüpunkt, und dort kann man sich dann einloggen, um GENAU diese Seite zu bearbeiten, oder wie funktioniert das? 

Oder ist es "nur" so, dass man per CMS dann auf einer Unterseite z.B. einen neuen "Blogeintrag" macht?


----------



## Imperat0r (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Joomla!

Joomla!


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, noch Mal zum mitschreiben: ich würde mit Wordpress eine Startseite kreieren, die auch das Design vorgibt, und dann könnte ich wiederum an sich die anderen "Unterseiten" auch wie eine Art News-Artikel  in einer Art Text- + Bildeditor, die auf der Website integriert ist, schreiben und "veröffentlichen", und dann bekommt die Website eine neue Unterseite mit dem neuen Inhalt? Oder kreiere ich erst alle Seiten mit Wordpress, und per CMS würde ich nur eine bereits bestehende Seite laden und bearbeiten und dann verändert neu "online stellen" ?
> 
> Wo loggt sich dann aber der Website-Besitzer ein? Macht der das mit Wordpress, oder gibt es dann auf der Website einen Menüpunkt? Wenn letzteres: gibt es auf jeder Seite einen Menüpunkt, und dort kann man sich dann einloggen, um GENAU diese Seite zu bearbeiten, oder wie funktioniert das?
> 
> Oder ist es "nur" so, dass man per CMS dann auf einer Unterseite z.B. einen neuen "Blogeintrag" macht?


CMS steht für Content Management System und ist dazu da, den Inhalt einer kompletten Webpräsenz zu verwalten (managen). Mit Wordpress installierst du ein Blog-CMS, mit dem du Artikel und Unterseiten frei mit Inhalt ohne Programmierkenntnisse füllen kannst. Dabei wird mit einem Template gearbeitet. Dieses gibt das Design der Seite vor und die Unterseiten werden nur in den Inhaltsbereich des Templates automatisch eingefügt.

Ein Template kannst du dir so vorstellen: Du hast ein Design/Layout und anstatt das ganze für jede Unterseite zu kopieren hinterlässt du für das CMS einen Hinweis für den Bereich, in dem das CMS dann die Inhalte der Unterseiten hinneinschreibt. Fügst du eine statische Unterseite über das CMS ein, musst du den Link nur im Template einmal einfügen (wenn das CMS keine dynamische Navigation hat - ansonsten macht das CMS diesen Schritt auch selber), ohne jede Unterseite ändern zu müssen. Bei einem guten CMS wirst du also kaum bis garnicht mehr selbst an die Codes Hand anlegen müssen. Wenn der Arzt etwas ändern will loggt er sich ins Administrations-Panel ein und kann dort die Seite/den Beitrag auswählen, den er ändern möchte oder einen neuen erstellen.

Ich selbst habe Wordpress nie wirklich genutzt. Ich nutze entweder für Communities CSP mit einigen kleinen Optimierungen oder für so Zwecke wie deine Joomla, da es gerade für die Verwaltung statischer Inhalte sehr angenehm ist. Außerdem finde ich das Template-System besser. Aber so hat da jeder wohl sein favorisiertes CMS.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Hmm, ich frag mich auch, ob der Arzt selber sich überhaupt bewusst ist, was CMS genau ist. Der Mann ist bereits 60, und vlt, hat man ihm nur "geflüstert", dass er - wenn zB alle 2 Wochen mal Neuigkeiten posten will, CMS braucht...

Ich glaub ich sage ihm lieber, er soll sich einen "Profi" suchen. Es ist ohnehin nur ein Arzt, den mein Bruder kennt. Mein Bruder hat halt mitbekommen, dass er ne Website braucht und ihm dann eher "nebenbei" gesagt, dass er mich ja mal fragen könnte, weil ich vor Jahren mal eine Website erstellt hab. Ich selber hatte nur 1x Emailkontakt bisher.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

In dem Fall würde ich das auch ablehnen. Es ist richtig, dass er in einem "CMS" (z. B. Wordpress) schnell mal selbst Beiträge einstellen kann - falls er sich einarbeitet - aber letztendlich hast Du das "an der Backe" wenn was schief läuft. Da hätte ich auch keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Okay... aber gut, mal wieder etwas zu erfahren, denn ich wollte schon längst mal meine eigene Website endlich gestalten, hab seit Jahren Webspace bei Strato und bisher nur Files Online...     CMS wird ich zwar wohl nicht brauchen. Es soll eine Seite werden für meine Musik, so Infos zur "Band", Fotos, ne Seite für die Songs (ggf. Einbettung von Soundcloud oder Youtube oder so)... viel mehr nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wenn du regelmäßig neue "Posts" absetzen willst bietet sich dafür ein CMS an. Wenn du nur vorhandenes präsentieren willst und keine einfache/regelmäßige Aktualisierung vorsiehst geht es auch mit einer statischen Seite ganz gut.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Also, ich würde natürlich immer mal was neues reinschreiben - aber auf keinen Fall wie "Stars", dass es da 2-3 die Woche was neues gibt. Ich möchte einfach nur zum Release meine besten 5-6 Songs online stellen, auch mit Texten, und dann kommt vielleicht mal nach nem Monat ein neuer Song, mal nach 4 Monaten...  und FALLS sich da was entwickelt, wofür häufige "News" nötig werden, kann man ja immer noch umswitchen.

Wäre denn wordpress auch für eine solche statische Seite überhaupt geeignet?


----------



## Laudian (25. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Eigentlich ist die Entscheidung ganz einfach.

Ist der Weg das Ziel für dich, hast du Spaß am Tüfteln und VIEL Zeit ?
Dann bastel dir deine eigene Website. Das ist aber nichts, was du in ein paar Tagen erledigst.
Zuallererst musst du dich in HTML und CSS einarbeiten, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Damit kannst du eine statische Website bauen, die auch halbwegs nach was aussieht.
Du wirst hier aber jede Änderung am Inhalt direkt im HTML Code vornehmen müssen. Das führt zu Fehlern und kostet viel Zeit.

Wenn deine Website dann mal etwas mehr können soll (Kommentare ? Downloadzähler ? Ein Content-Management, dass Inhalt und Gerüst der Website voneinander trennt ?) wirst du PHP (oder eine andere Scriptsprache mit Webframework) lernen müssen. PHP kommt selten allein, bei den meisten dynamischen Inhalten arbeiten die PHP-Scripte Schulter an Schulter mit einer SQL-Datenbank (für welche du natürlich SQL lernen musst).

Und so geht das dann immer weiter. Sobald du fortgeschritten genug bist wirst du dich mit dem Verhalten des Apache-Webservers auseinandersetzen müssen, Javascript usw...

Kurzum: Genau das richtige für Leute, die gerne basteln (oder damit Geld verdienen wollen)


Die Alternative dazu ist es, sich eine fertige Homepage (wordpress, Joomla etc) herunterzuladen, auf dem Webserver zu installieren (dauert eine Minute) und sich ein passendes Theme (wahlweise kostenlos/kostenpflichtig) dafür herunterzuladen.

Im Adminpanel kannst du die Website dann bequem verwalten und mit Inhalten füllen.
Hir siehst du z.B. eine liste der beliebtesten kostenpflichtigen Themes für Musiker / Bands:
45+ Best Music WordPress Themes 2015 - aThemes

Das sind wirklich professionelle Themes. Es sind Shops inklusive Bezahlsystem integriert, es gibt Hinweise auf die nächsten Auftritte deiner Band, einen Blog usw...

Die Preise sind im Vergleich zu dem Aufwand, den du selbst betreiben müsstest um etwas ähnliches zu erstellen, lächerlich. Und es gibt auch gute kostenlose Themes (bei denen man natürlich Abstriche machen muss, z.B. haben die dann keinen Shop), die genausogut aussehen.

Die erwähnte Website für den Art kannst du mit einem CMS wie Wordpress ohne Vorkenntnisse in wenigen Stunden fertig kriegen. Preislich würde sie dich zwischen 0€ (kostenlose Themes + Plugins) und 100€ kosten. Das Ergebnis wäre eine wirklich professionelle Website, die auch ein ahnungsloser Arzt nach kurzer Einweisung bedienen kann.

Nachteil:
Du wirst keinen Spaß am Einrichten der Website haben. Der gesamte kreativer Teil der Arbeit wurde dir bereits abgenommen und dir bleibt es nurnoch übrig, Infos wie Telefonnummer, Öffnungszeiten und eine kurze Beschreibungs der Anfahrtswege einzutragen und das ganze auf deinem Webspace zu installieren.


TL;DR
Wenn die Website ein Mittel zum Zweck ist nimmst du ein CMS (Wordpress und Joomla sind die verbreitetsten Kandidaten), ist dir der Weg wichtig und das Ziel nicht so bedeutend bastelst du dir von Grund auf deine eigene Website.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Wenn man basteln will kann man immer noch selbst am Thema Anpassungen vornehmen etc. Das ist dann im Endeffekt wieder reines CSS.


----------



## crys_ (25. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



Laudian schrieb:


> ...


So sehe ich das auch. Dazu sei noch gesagt das du die Mehrsprachigkeit auch relativ einfach mit PHP machen kannst, das ist besser als kopieren falls du mal was ändern willst.



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten das du damit mehr als 99,9% aller Spams abfängst. habe seit mehreren Jahren keinen einzigen Spambot gesehen der durch diese simplen Schutzvorkehrungen durch gekommen ist.


Die Erfahrung kann ich leider nicht teilen...hatte es einmal, dann hab ich ein reCaptcha dahinter gesetzt und gut war. Die reCaptchas setzen übrigens inzwischen nicht mehr auf Bilder (bzw. nur als Backup) sondern auf Verhaltensanalyse des "Nutzers" und nerven auch nicht. Aber du hast natürlich recht, in 99,9% der Fälle scheitert der Bot an dem hidden Field. Aber back to topic 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Also, für meine eigene Website würde ich sicher auch CSS angehen, aber CMS werde ich sicher nicht brauchen. FALLS meine Musik einen solchen Anklang   findet, dass mehr daraus wird, würde ich eher soziale Netzwerke für evlt. "News" nutzen und auf der Hauptwebsite nur GANZ wichtige News reinstellen, wofür ich dann ja ganz simpel die jeweilige Seite laden und per Editor den Text ergänzen und das neu hochladen kann, und ansonsten per Link zu den Netzwerken verweisen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Weiß nicht, ob das jetzt noch einer liest und es zufällig weiß   aber mal ne Frage: ich hab noch nen sehr alten Tarif bei Strato laufen mit nur 1GB Webspace und wollte den Tarif mal ändern, kann aber nur Upgraden, also auch kostenmäßig, obwohl es einen Tarif gibt, der billiger als mein jetziger ist und 15GB Platz bietet. Klar: der Vertrag läuft halt jetzt noch. Aber ich würde gerne jetzt umstellen, um die Features des günstigeren Vertrages zu bekommen, und den günstigeren Preis bekomme ich dann halt erst nach Ablauf der aktuellen Vertragszeit. Weiß jemand, ob man das irgendwo bei Strato umstellen kann? Oder geht das - wenn überhaupt - nur per Kontakt zum Service?


----------



## Laudian (27. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Ruf einfach mal bei denen an und frag nach, ob du direkt umstellen kannst, Strato hat einen exzellenten Support. Wartezeiten am Telefon sind sehr kurz bis garnicht vorhanden, bei mir wurde bisher auf jeden Fall immer sofort abgenommen, und auch als ich mal eine Frage zum Apache Server hatte wurde meine E-Mail praktisch über Nacht beantwortet, obwohl die Frage eigentlich nichts mit Strato zu tun hatte.

Was zahlst du denn für deinen Vertrag ?
Ich bin bei 7,99 für einen V-Server (50gb speicher, 1-2gb ram, ordentliche cpu Leistung und 10 komplette Backups) und kann den monatlich kündigen. Traffic ist unbegrenzt, auch bei mehreren Terrabyte im Monat wurde nichts gedrosselt oder so.

Fürs gleiche Geld gibt es inzwischen auch nen größeren Server mit ssd, allerdings nicht mehr minatlich kündbar.

Mit reinem Webspace wirst du aber wohl eher bei 2,99 liegen, oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*

Ich zahl 5€, und ich könnte halt quasi das gleiche, Domain mit 15GB statt 1GB Webspace inzwischen für 4€ bekommen. Also, pro Monat. Als Neukunde wären 6 Monate "für lau"


----------



## Laudian (27. März 2015)

*AW: Website für Arztpraxis erstellen*



			
				STRATO schrieb:
			
		

> Service-Hotline
> Vertrag
> 030 - 300 146 22
> Mo-Fr 07:00 - 23:00 Uhr
> Sa+So 10:00 - 18:30 Uhr



Ruf einfach mal bei denen an und frag nach, ob du direkt in einen aktuellen Vertrag wechseln kannst. Mehr als nein sagen können die auch nicht


----------

